# Office depot is a rip off.



## samcripp (Jul 17, 2011)

The had me waiting for a total of 5 days then I call and the tell me. We don't have anymore we are not gonna be shipping a device to you. Connect with the local store where they lie to me and say. Yeah we will sell you a thrive for the price of the previous device. Some asshole manager at the pr office depot. Then he goes back on his word. So im put 160$. A tablet. And I was lied too.

7879950117 carlos. That's the manager preventing you from getting android.


----------



## samcripp (Jul 17, 2011)

Ima call him all day and let him know he is a liar. If you like do the same. Not necessary. But is nice justice against a corrupt corporation.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

How are you out 160 dollars?


----------



## samcripp (Jul 17, 2011)

They are not returning my money until the website says the order can't be filled


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

It's just a temporary hold, I had about 6 of them the past few days from various websites... they will go disappear, they're not gonna keep it.


----------



## samcripp (Jul 17, 2011)

The problem is the lying. My order still shows online as happening and even tho they admit it wont happen they continue to lie and offer shit and then go back on there word


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Yea, I see what you mean... If you know its not going to happen, they should be able to cancel the order right away on the phone, and clear the hold if it is still there..


----------



## hamwbone (Aug 21, 2011)

Should have ordered more then one. Complain to them - blowing up a thread here isn't going to help.


----------



## samcripp (Jul 17, 2011)

I spoke all the way to the spokesman of the chairman. Im coming here and letting y'all know. Office depot is crooked. Stay away


----------



## samcripp (Jul 17, 2011)

Im gonna begin a campaign against them


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

samcripp said:


> Im gonna begin a campaign against them


Good luck with that. What exactly are you going to do? You know if you keep calling him all day, and harassing him, that's a little something that you can get arrested for.


----------



## samcripp (Jul 17, 2011)

I will spread my story. Take legal action. And will contact chairman will all the information for everything and anything this campaign do. If y'all want to get rape by big corporation then do so. But I know my rights and pr is currently on a state of emergency. Not only did they not filled my order cause of the storm. They also made a shopper available where they raised the prices of the devices. That's price gouging according to pr law


----------



## shane369 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd agree with you about office depot!! I order 2 for in store pickup early Saturday morning,1am. Went to pick them up and the girl had sold them to a guy who came in and asked about 2 touchpads. She assumed he was me, didn't check ID and sold them to him! I'd used the cash option. Well I talked to a manager that day who then called a district manager and I was told they had some in the warehouse and the first 2 to leave the warehouse would be for me! The manager was supposed to let me know when they'd be in this past Monday, well I ended up having to call them. I was told that they'd be in on Friday. Now I get a call from the district manager today and he tells me that he is not sure when they will have them in or if they will have them in! So screw OD! They have dragged their feet and if they employee had just done her job right in the first place and checked ID on the order I wouldn't be in this situation!


----------



## spacemanps (Aug 22, 2011)

glad i didnt have to deal with any of this... i ordered 1, and got mine today!! woot woot! good luck guys, Hope things work out..


----------



## itzike (Aug 24, 2011)

sorry to hear u guys' bad experience with office depot. my order is at the local UPS warehouse and will be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree office depot sucks but dude taking legal action and harassing them is a bit too far

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm sure a lawyer would laugh at him for wanting to bring a lawsuit for a hold being placed on his account for the amount. Just standard procedure.


----------



## samcripp (Jul 17, 2011)

My mother is lawyer. The lawsuit is within law 5 of daco pr law. Which states you nay not change the price of any item during a time of emergency. Which is what office depot pr did. On Saturday they were 149. On Sunday they suddenly when back to 499. The day if the storm was Sunday.


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

Have fun with that.


----------



## samcripp (Jul 17, 2011)

Btw. Office depot Puerto rico claims that they can't award the 160$ price because they only go by the current shopper price.

If you like ill post the full law.


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

Not interested to be honest. I'm just here to watch your journey off the deep end. Regardless, seems like a matter for small claims court.


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

I purchased two 32GB version Touchpads from Office Depot on the 20th (at 2am, not that the time matters, or maybe it does) and they are arriving tomorrow.

It sucks that you are going through all this trouble.


----------



## samcripp (Jul 17, 2011)

Nit in Puerto rico. Here they will be fine 10k for each person they fraud like me.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Well like I said, good luck, I highly doubt anything will come out of it. :money:


----------



## samcripp (Jul 17, 2011)

Update: 
Hp contacted office depot and miss Marcy wells has contacted me with victor a district manager for office depot. They have apologize and offer a deal. As soon as an un open 32gb touchpad id return. I will be contacted for it to be purchase at the price of 149.95$ here in the island.

Turns out someone in hp withered reads here ir is a fan of my work. Thank you kind sir.

To the idiot who said I was 13. No. Im an educated dev. That knows when there's a chance to fight. My mom is a lawyer. I use that in my advantage. Grow up!


----------



## bkosh84 (Jul 23, 2011)

e·mer·gen·cy
[ih-mur-juhn-see]
noun, plural -cies, adjective
-noun
1. a sudden, urgent, usually unexpected occurrence or occasion requiring immediate action.
2. a state, especially of need for help or relief, created by some unexpected event: a weather emergency; a financial emergency.

HP ditching WebOS hardware doesn't fit under this definition.. Not adding fuel to the fire.. Just stating a fact


----------



## samcripp (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey I don't make the law. And the law says you can't change prices during emergency state


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

samcripp said:


> Turns out someone in hp withered reads here ir is a fan of my work.


Glad I'm not the only one here.


----------



## bkosh84 (Jul 23, 2011)

BUT, I am happy you got it straightened out... Hopefully all will end perfect for you and you'll get a Touchpad in your hands soon!


----------



## samcripp (Jul 17, 2011)

I hope so. I was suppose to fix adv on the kernel today. Thia is a major set back for touchdroud


----------



## shane369 (Aug 21, 2011)

bouchigo said:


> I purchased two 32GB version Touchpads from Office Depot on the 20th (at 2am, not that the time matters, or maybe it does) and they are arriving tomorrow.
> 
> It sucks that you are going through all this trouble.


Wish I had just ordered mine instead of choosing in store pickup!


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

samcripp said:


> I spoke all the way to the spokesman of the chairman. Im coming here and letting y'all know. Office depot is crooked. Stay away


 weren't they selling them for 129.00 also or was that OffcdeMax?


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

samcripp said:


> Update:
> Hp contacted office depot and miss Marcy wells has contacted me with victor a district manager for office depot. They have apologize and offer a deal. As soon as an un open 32gb touchpad id return. I will be contacted for it to be purchase at the price of 149.95$ here in the island.
> 
> Turns out someone in hp withered reads here ir is a fan of my work. Thank you kind sir.
> ...


What makes you think an un opened one will be returned? Probably a better chance of an open one being returned and you could get it for even less.


----------



## MyPDAphone (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## pwnst*r (Aug 24, 2011)

Is this thread for real?


----------

